# I will no longer be posting at MDC...



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

...but am hoping to keep my PM account open. So if anyone wants to contact me, feel free to PM. I am also hoping to join the MOA group to continue giving love and support to stillbirth mamas.

Much love to all of you







You are a wonderful group of women.

I don't want to start any trouble in saying that I am leaving, I just didn't want mamas thinking that I just up and disappeared... or that I didn't care.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

XM, WHY???? What a loss for MDC.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

I can't say, because I will get in trouble... and I'll probably get in trouble for even saying that









Its okay, this has been a while in coming. The board is much different now then when I joined a few years ago (not sure if I am allowed to say that, either). I would have left much sooner, but I didn't want to turn my back on the mamas here in P&BL. CM said that my account will not be closed (for now at least) so anyone who needs to reach me can PM me, I'll check back now and then, or they can email me at ezrarocks at gmail dot com.

There are so many of you here that I will miss


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm so sorry to see you go.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
I'm so sorry to see you go.

sniffle... thanks, mama... I'm touched. There are so many members now that I kind of figured no one would notice







well, except maybe for the mamas on P&BL... which is why I wanted to say goodbye here.

ST, I got your email for MOA, and will reply either later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks so much for your fast reply!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Girl! Send me your Email, I do not want to lose touch now that we have met IRL! I just love ya to much to lose ya! PM me PLEASE!!!! Or Email me.
[email protected]


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

XM,

I will never forget the love and support you extended to me in the days and weeks after Kevin's stillbirth. I remember sitting and reading all your posts, piecing together your story, and marvelling at your strength. I remember waiting to hear that Ezra had been born alive and crying when I read that he had, indeed. I will always remember Xiola. Thank you for sharing yourself here. And best wishes as you prepare to welcome your new little one.

Love,
Katherine


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Bye XM! Thank you for all of your support here!! You will be missed. Maybe I'll see you on MOA.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm sorry to see you leaving but I understand why







Thank you for being such a supportive person to all us mama's as we went through our losses...


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

XM, I'm very sorry to hear that you are leaving, sadly that's been the trend of this boards, many intelligent and valuable members going away.
I want to thank you for your kindness and love in my turn for grieving, and for sharing your life experiences with us.

Best wishes for your family and for the safe arrival of your new baby.

Elena


----------



## behr (Dec 10, 2001)

So long, XM. Sending many good wishes your way, I'll miss you!!

You've been a big influence in my life, I'm sorry you're leaving. I sometimes wish we could go back to the old MDC. Oh well...


----------



## rosemorningstar (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow!







Did something happen?







: I mean CPS doesn't run this board now or something does it? Hope you will be fine. Suddenly I don't want to post here either!? Posting on the net gives me the spy creeps, anyway, so don't take it personally, MDC.















Bye XM,

Be well, cherished your comments,

Lisa


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh, this is hard. I love you all, but I really feel the need to stick with my decision regarding leaving the boards. Like I said, I will still have access to PMs and anyone who wants to contact me personally can reach me at ezrarocks at gmail dot com

Katherine, your post humbles me. I think of you and Kevin more then you could ever know. The support and love you give to the newly grieving mothers here is amazing, your words are so beautiful, honest, and true.

I will miss all of you, so much. Some of you I am sure I will see again on MOA, and maybe if there are some huge changes at MDC I will come back (I'm not banned, just walking away because I do not agree with decisions that are being made- I _think_ I can say that).

Love to all of you. You are wonderful mamas, and your love for your babies is so pure. As sad is it is to become part of the sorority of grief, it inspires me to see all of you live your lives in ways that honor the children you lost. This is a group of women who do not take love for granted, and I cherish that. And I cherish all of you


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh, and I will be popping my head in to let y'all know when this baby arrives!


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I will be missing you. Thank you for all your kind words and support. I can't wait to see your birth announcementand hope that you have a wonderful delivery.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

It's so sad to me that you feel compelled to leave MDC and specifically P and BL, a place that used to be a safe haven for women to discuss their pain and issues around all types of pregnancy loss (in my opinion).
I hurt for all the mamas who will come here (and that I refer here) looking for support for their specific issues and find a silence where lots of people like you used to be. I respect your decision.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

this sucks!


----------

